# Suggestions For TiVo



## Scotty3333 (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been a TiVo user since Series2 (which is still in use). Love the HD machines and new interface. Here are a couple of things that would make life easier/better for us die-hard TiVo users:

1. Group Delete: this is a must. If I have a folder/group of shows from a serieis I've recorded, watched, and kept, to delete them, I have to go into each one and select delete. Please add a "Delete entire folder" option.

2. More dynamic groups: I sure wish I could create groups that I can name and decide what gets added. For example, I'd like to be able to create a group called "Movies-Comedy" then be able to move my recorded comedy movies into the group (even better if I could select the group it would automatically be stored in when I set up the record or wish list).

3. Imitation is the highest form of flattery--right? Maybe you can borrow a page out of the Verizon playbook. In the guide-bar view, color coding movies, sports, news is just a great idea. Don't want to be too obvious, change the colors.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

Premiere does #1, Group Delete.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

mblloyd said:


> Premiere does #1, Group Delete.


So does TiVoHD. Just select group, hit clear and confirm.


----------



## Scotty3333 (Jan 23, 2012)

I should have known. Thanks for the heads up. I've already deleted two groups. Yea


----------



## rustyshackelford (Apr 9, 2009)

it would be nice if tivo desktop could let you know you had an email and be able to open it, read, and delete it from the tivo remote.


----------

